# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Pijn in borstbeen

## willvanstrien

ben 2jaar geleden aan longkanker geopereerd de linkerlong geheel verwijderd groot cellig maar ik ben nu al 3 weken grieperig 2 keer antibiotica kuur gehad maar ik blijf pijn houden in de borstbeen en moet ook nog steeds hoesten gaat met slijm gepaard wat kan dat zijn 
willvanstrien

----------

